# 3 year old Medela plastic storage/bottles-BPA free?



## mamaheids (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm due in a few months and just got my breast pump and storage stuff down from the attic. It occured to me that since I purchased the stuff 3+ years ago (when I was pg with DD) all of the information about BPA in plastics had come out. I know Medela plastics are BPA free now, but does anyone know if they have always been? Do I need to get rid of my storage containers and bottles from 3 years ago and buy new stuff? (I store frozen bm in the bottles/storage containers with the yellow caps, and only feed out of glass bottles.)
Thanks in advance!
Heidi


----------



## Crankerton (Apr 6, 2009)

I had the exact same question before my baby was due in March. My first child is 3 and all my Medela supplies are that old also. On their homepage it says, "Medela breastmilk bottles have always been BPA-free."

I also found this on Medela's website:

Medela breastmilk and feeding bottles are BPA-free, in addition to all Medela products that come into contact with breastmilk. Medela bottles are made from polypropylene, a plastic which does not contain BPA. It is easy to identify bottles made from polypropylene. It is a soft, semi-cloudy plastic and typically has the Recycle 5 symbol and/or PP on the bottom of the containers.

Happy pumping!


----------



## Mama_of_1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Ditto. I had the same question. My son will be 10 when our baby girl comes to us. I wanted to make sure that my original Pump In Style would be fully usable and the bottles that I had were safe to continue using. I contacted the Medela customer service folks through their website and they confirmed what Crankerton said. I also confirmed it with a local lactation consultant who sells their replacement parts. After a boiling, we'll be good to go!


----------

